# Sherline 4400 CNC Lathe and Mill System



## mamahan (Jul 7, 2013)

A friend has a Sherline Model 4400 CNC Lathe and Mill System (with computer, monitor, etc) that he purchased brand new. He doesn't use it as his occupation (surgeon) keeps him very busy. He asked if I knew anyone that might be interested in purchasing it. 

I prefer our community to Ebay, Craigs List, etc. Is this something this community would be interested in? He paid around $3,000.00 brand new. I didn't want to post pictures, etc if this type of system would not be favorably considered. If anyone's interested I will post the pictures for consideration. if not, I'll suggest he post it to the aforementioned sites and see what interest he gathers. 

Have a good week!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 7, 2013)

I would post it and some pics in the classifieds, you got nothing to loose by trying. We have a lot of metal workers here as well, and I have traded my turning chisels that I make on metal working forums. The 2 kinda seem to blend together sometimes.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 7, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> I would post it and some pics in the classifieds, you got nothing to loose by trying. We have a lot of metal workers here as well, and I have traded my turning chisels that I make on metal working forums. The 2 kinda seem to blend together sometimes.



+1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 10, 2013)

What is he asking for asking for Sherline system?
Robert


----------

